# ** Post your DIET **



## Nemises

Im curious as to how others diets look and maybe add a bit of variety.

Please list your diet.


----------



## WRT

1: 1 scoop whey, 100g oats, 30g raisins, 4 eggs.

2: 100g pasta (dry weight) 250g beef mince.

3: 100g oats, 2 scoops whey.

4: 1 scoop whey and 1.5 scoops vitargo/dextrose.

5: 100g pasta (dry weight) 200g turkey mince.

6: 100g rice (dry weight) 250g beef mince, 2 tbsp olive oil, 100g green beans.

7: 250g quark, 50g cashews.


----------



## Guest

7.00- 80grams porridge, Protein shake (maximuscle cyclone)

10.45- 2 whole-meal rolls with mackerel, pint of milk

1.00- 1.5 chicken fillets, bag of rice

2.45- 2 bananas, protein shake (maximuscle cyclone)

3.45- protein shake (maximuscle cyclone)

6.30- Chicken/Fish/Meat with baked potatoe and veg

Before bed- scrambled egg/protein shake (maximuscle cyclone)


----------



## Nemises

Is your mince in the form of bolonaise, chili etc?


----------



## WRT

Nemises said:


> Is your mince in the form of bolonaise, chili etc?


I just make burgers with mine then chuck em on george foreman


----------



## frowningbudda

1 extreme mass/2 eggs/evoo

2 150g chicken/250g rice/10ml evoo

3 pro-6

4 build&recover/whey

5 200g beef/or lamb etc spuds/veg as much as I can eat

6 dessert

7 pro-6/2 eggs/evoo/peanut butter/ovaltine

snack on fruit during the day


----------



## ekko

today,

0600 75g of oats 2 scoops of whey 25g of p/butter & small banana

0900 50g rice 200g 0f chicken 50g of pineapple in juice

1200 60g of oats 2 scoops of whey

1500 same meal as 0900

1800 no explode train

1900 1 scoop of beef isolate + scoops of build & recover

2000 steam veg & 200g of fillet steak

?000 6 chocolate homewheats with tea oops

2300 2 scoops of pro pep


----------



## vlb

gona be interesting this


----------



## Big Dawg

WRT said:


> 1: 1 scoop whey, 100g oats, 30g raisins, 4 eggs.
> 
> 2: 100g pasta (dry weight) 250g beef mince.
> 
> 3: 100g oats, 2 scoops whey.
> 
> 4: 1 scoop whey and 1.5 scoops vitargo/dextrose.
> 
> 5: 100g pasta (dry weight) 200g turkey mince.
> 
> 6: 100g rice (dry weight) 250g beef mince, 2 tbsp olive oil, 100g green beans.
> 
> 7: 250g quark, 50g cashews.


That's incredibly similar to my diet bro! Minus 1 egg at brekkie, I have exactly the same there. I only use oats and pasta as my carb sources, but I eat a bit less beef/ more chicken than you though. Also no carbs in meal 6. Good diet tho!


----------



## gumballdom

meal 1: 100g granola, 50g whey

meal 2: 200g chicken, 3 slices wholemeal bread

meal 3: 50g protein blend, 50g oats

train

pwo: 50g whey, 70 wms

meal 4: 200g chicken, 100g (dry weight) basmati rice

meal 5: 200g chicken, 75g (dry weight) basmati rice

meal 6: 300g cottage cheese

i've been following this diet for a while far from perfect (lacking fats and veg!) but it works for me and its easy to stick to. I also have ibs and i really suffer when i have fats which is why i try to limit them


----------



## WRT

AlasTTTair said:


> That's incredibly similar to my diet bro! Minus 1 egg at brekkie, I have exactly the same there. I only use oats and pasta as my carb sources, but I eat a bit less beef/ more chicken than you though. Also no carbs in meal 6. Good diet tho!


That's because I stole it off you:lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

120g oats, 15ml walnut oil, 2 and 3/4 scoops of Nutrisport, bannana, pint of full fat milk, actimel

120g oats, 15ml walnut oil, 2 3/4 Nutrisport, apple

200g chicken, 300g sweet potato, veg, large slice of mature cheddar

200g chicken or 250g lean bolognase, pineapple, 15ml walnut oil, 120g oats

CNP protein bar, bannana

(PWO shake if applicable)

200g chicken, cheddar, pineapple, normally 100g oats as appetite problems this late in day

2.5 scoops nutrisport, pint of full fat milk, actimel


----------



## frowningbudda

My diet is sh1t.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

*7am:*

2 scoops of whey in 350ml water

1/2 cup oats cooked with 1 medium banana chopped

Tablespoon of Jam (no added sugar kind)

*10am:*

4 whole eggs

2 slices of cheese

200g (cooked weight) cous cous

*1pm:*

*
*150g chicken

175g (cooked weight) Basmati rice

Tablespoon of olive oil

*3pm:*

*
*150g chicken

175g (cooked weight) pasta

tablepsoon of olive oil

*6pm:*

*
*2 venison burgers

125g mixed veg

150g (cooked weight) basmati rice

*9pm:*

2 scoops of whey in 350ml water

Tablespoon of natty peanut butter

*Pre workout:*

Can of Red bull sugar free OR 2 Scoops of V max pump

200mg caffeine tab

*Post workout:*

2 scoops whey

1.5 scoop malto

1 banana


----------



## martin brown

My diet is great. I eat what I want, I make sure I get plenty of protein and I normally cant go more than 3-4 hours without feeling hungry so I eat pretty often.

I don't know how you guys stick to a set meal plan day in day out! I'd be bored as hell.

Maybe I just tell the truth more than most lol


----------



## gumballdom

martin brown said:


> My diet is great. I eat what I want, I make sure I get plenty of protein and I normally cant go more than 3-4 hours without feeling hungry so I eat pretty often.
> 
> *I don't know how you guys stick to a set meal plan day in day out! I'd be bored as hell.*
> 
> *Maybe I just tell the truth more than most lol*


for me its just out of habit. when i was younger i was 20st. ive found what works for me and stick to it, and not wanting to gain too much fat again has made me quite anal about my diet. having said this i always have a cheat day once a week where i just eat what ever is in sight and that tends to keep any cravings i have during the week at bay.


----------



## martin brown

I'm kidding mate.

In general people only eat an average of 7 different meals anyway through choice. So it's not that anal really - just a bit robotic and predictable


----------



## hilly

Training day

Non training - Meal 1 - 3 whole eggs and 5 egg whites - 315cal/41p/0c/18f, 50g oats = 180cal/6p/30c/4f, 1 banana = 100cal/23c/1f, raisens = 40cal/10c, 10g iso = 40cal/9p total = 675cal/56p/63c/23f

Meal 2 - pro shake - 212cal,47p/3c/2f, cashew nuts 145cal/4p/4.5c/12f = 357cal/51p/7.5c/14f

Meal 3 - 200g chicken - 342cal/53p/4c/13f, 10g oo - 100cal/10f, couscous - 165cal/5p/31c/2f, total = 607cal/58p/31c/25f +apple

Meal 4 - 200g chicken - 342cal/53p/4c/13f, 10g oo - 100cal/10f, rice -

Pre workout -15g aminos/glut/creatine sipped through workout.

Pwo 5 - whey iso/50g oats/raisens /banana- = 200cal/45p/0c/0f, total = 520cal/51p/63c/5f

Meal 6 - 200g lean mince = 410cal/40p/0c/18f, 200g sweet pot = 190cal/2p/42c/1f = 600cal/42p/42c/19f

non training days pwo meal is same as meal 4. my cals are probs off here or their but it matters not. i am slowly loosing weight or this pound or 2 a week


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Pretty typical day just now...

6 whole eggs

Bowl of cereal, usually oats.

1 banana

1-3 EAS RTD meal shakes

600g - 1Kg steak, mince, fish or chicken, split in to 4 meals.

500g new potatoes or 250g rice or pasta or similar

Quite often 1 meal of Quorn steaks or similar

100-150g blended protein powder

4-8 slices wholemeal bread

2 yoghurts

1 probiotic yog drink

4 cans pepsi max

1-2 Extreme Nutri Pro Bars or PhD Smart Bars or CNP Flapjacks.

1 CNP Pro Slam mixed in 1 litre water

1 Vmax Pump (pre-training)

10g BCAA, 30g PhD Battery (During training)

3 scoops Pro Recover or Build and Recover of Growth Matrix (post training).

1 litre whole or semi skim milk

Some peanut butter, some olive oil.

1 or 2 tubs cottage cheese


----------



## Nemises

Bump


----------



## Big Dawg

9am black coffee, apple

13:00 apple

21:00

450g lard

450g white sugar

21:30 bed


----------



## pob80

My new meal plan that starts from monday;

1) 3 whole omega 3 eggs scrambled on 2 slices of wholemeal toast, 100 grams of oats with raisins, 1 scoop of whey protein, 1 table spoon natural peanut butter and 1 banana.

2) 250 grams extra lean steak mince with 250 grams frozen weight of oven chips.

3) 50 grams whey protein, 80 grams dextrose, 10 grams creatine mono, 15 grams glutamine and 500 mg of ala.

4) 250 grams extra lean steak mince with 100 grams brown basmati rice.

5) 250 grams of chicken breast with 100 grams brown basmati rice.

6) tin and a half of tuna or salmon fillet with jacket potato.

7) 25 grams of whey protein and 1 tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil.

Meals 2 3 4 5 are in different orders depending what shift I am working.


----------



## Shady45

AlasTTTair said:


> 9am black coffee, apple
> 
> 13:00 apple
> 
> 21:00
> 
> 450g lard
> 
> 450g white sugar
> 
> 21:30 bed


looks good, wouldnt mind if i copied it for my diet would you? id like to add milk to my coffee though but a bit worried about the extra fat from the milk


----------



## Guest

3-4 shakes a day of 60g whey, 50-75g carbs (usually oats), 300ml of milk, 15ml of EVOO.

5 large eggs 2-4 toast, 400ml OJ

Tuna/chicken and rice, banana

Chicken/tuna/fish and some sorta carbs (usually a normal meal)


----------



## Nemises

Dan said:


> 3-4 shakes a day of 60g whey, 50-75g carbs (usually oats), 300ml of milk, 15ml of EVOO.
> 
> 5 large eggs 2-4 toast, 400ml OJ
> 
> Tuna/chicken and rice, banana
> 
> Chicken/tuna/fish and some sorta carbs (usually a normal meal)


Only 3 solid meals a day seems to be working well for you. Have you tried more solid meals? if so how did it compare to now?

Also what wieght are you?


----------



## coldo

So far today;

11am: bowl of muesli

1pm: 2x cheese and ham toasties

4pm: 2x creme eggs

And about to have a 14" doner pizza and a portion of chips and cheese

Then a tube of pringles and a bag of haribo, washed down with a couple of cans of coke.

Cheat day/off gym injured an feeling sorry for myself, will get back on the wagon soon.


----------



## Nemises

a meat & donner pizza with chilli sauce is hard to beat.


----------



## Big Dawg

pob80 said:


> My new meal plan that starts from monday;
> 
> 1) 3 whole omega 3 eggs scrambled on 2 slices of wholemeal toast, 100 grams of oats with raisins, 1 scoop of whey protein, 1 table spoon natural peanut butter and 1 banana.
> 
> 2) 250 grams extra lean steak mince with 250 grams frozen weight of oven chips.
> 
> 3) 50 grams whey protein, 80 grams dextrose, 10 grams creatine mono, 15 grams glutamine and 500 mg of ala.
> 
> 4) 250 grams extra lean steak mince with 100 grams brown basmati rice.
> 
> 5) 250 grams of chicken breast with 100 grams brown basmati rice.
> 
> 6) tin and a half of tuna or salmon fillet with jacket potato.
> 
> 7) 25 grams of whey protein and 1 tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> Meals 2 3 4 5 are in different orders depending what shift I am working.


Respect to anyone who can consistently put that amount of food away mate, that's a great diet


----------



## Nemises

Guess thats half the reason he is the size he is. Its some going.


----------



## Irish Beast

Yesterday I had

2 slices of toast

Today I have had burger and chips, chicken fried rice and some prawn crackers!

Rodeo!


----------



## invisiblekid

7:30 - 75g Oats, 2 scoops pro-peptide, 25g almond butter

10:30 - 200g chicken, 75g couscous, 1 gherkin, sun dried tomato

13:30 - 200g chicken, 75g rice, broccoli

16:30 - 200g chicken, broccoli, olive oil, banana

18:00 - Plasmavol, 5g BCAA, Creatine

19:30 - 50g whey, 50g maltodextrin, 5g BCAA

20:30 - 2 Venison steaks/mince, sweet potato, spinach

22:30 - 50g pro-peptide, 25g almond butter

Weekends:

Meal 1 - same

Meal 2 - 4 poached eggs on cinnamon & sultana English muffins

Meal 3 ....well, from here it gets a little messy!


----------



## Guest

Nemises said:


> Only 3 solid meals a day seems to be working well for you. Have you tried more solid meals? if so how did it compare to now?
> 
> Also what wieght are you?


I aint training much atm mate. But when i do eat/train well anywhere upto 15st.

I hate eating lol and im not gona start the debate 'solids are better than liquids' because its not true


----------



## Nemises

I wasnt looking to start that debate just wondering if you had eat mor solid meals at one stage and able to compare it to your diet now.


----------



## leafman

I dont have a set diet but always have ...

3 or 4 milkshakes (yazoo ones lol)

3 pro mass shakes made with full fat milk (2 scoops pro mass)

4 fruit corner yogurts

3 or 4 bannanas

Big bowl of cerial (ready brek normally)

I eat two main meals per day (made by missus :lol: ). I mean cooked meals made at home. Today i had.. jacket potatoe and beans and southern fried chicken for first cooked meal and spaggetti bol for second one. I drink about 4 pints of full fat milk per day at least aswell (includin shakes tho)

Then i make myself snacks ... like cheese and crackers, tuna sandwiches, i keep sausage rolls and even eat stuff like beans on toast for snacks :lol: , i just try eat every 3 hours ish. Always make sure there is some type of meat in cooked meals, like chicken or mince or tuna whatever.

But ... i do eat whatever i want. I have big macs whenever mayb once a week now im trying to get going again, but i have lived on things like this before lol. My matabolism is really quick tho.

Will be trying to get bit more consistency going again now but couldnt eat a diet like most on here, i just dont have time to prepare and tbh cant be bothered and dont want to be eating plain foods. I dont want to compete and ill see how far i can take it without having to dedicate myself so much to diet.  I do concentrate on trying to keep my protein up and some days i have 4 shakes not 3. I also end up havin 5 shakes sometimes on training days.


----------



## warren

am cardio

meal 1 - protien shake, milk 300ml milk

meal 2 - 50g oats or weetabix, 25g sultanas, 25 almonds, 3 eggs, 200mlmilk

train

meal 3 - protien shake, 60g cornflour

meal 4 - 100g past or 400g potato, 1 tin of tuna, mayo

meal 5 - 3 eggs, 25g cheese

meal 6 - 300g chicken/steak/lamb/pork, 20ml olive oil, 50g peanut butter

meal 7 - 4 eggs, 50g cheese

but thinking of changing it a bit as im struggling to eat egg haha so may change to

meal 1- protien shake, 5 eggs, 250ml milk

meal 2- 50g oats or weetabix, 25g sultanas, 25 almonds, 200mlmilk

train

meal 3- 250ml milk, 5 eggs, corn flour

meal 4-100g past or 400g potato, 1 tin of tuna, mayo

meal 5 -300g chicken/steak/lamb/pork, 20ml olive oil, 50g peanut butter

may be easier to take. oh and no corn flour on non training days


----------



## dtlv

My diet copied from a recent similar thread on another forum -



> Breakfast 1
> 
> Shake - 30g hemp protein, 10g hemp oil, 5g greens powder, pinch him salts, water
> 
> Cup green tea
> 
> 2-4 free range eggs (poached, fried, scrambled, boiled or as omlette)
> 
> cherry tomatoes, spinach, wholemeal muffin or toast
> 
> Breakfast 2
> 
> Greek yoghurt & honey
> 
> Fresh fruit salad
> 
> Oats or granola, 20g whey protein, mixed nuts, raisins, milk (un homogenized if at all possible!)
> 
> Lunch
> 
> Rice or pasta or quinoa or sweet pots
> 
> Minced meat (usually lamb) or portion of oily fish or mixed shellfish, avocado salad or guacamole, mushrooms or portion of green veg
> 
> Pre workout drink
> 
> 40g whey, 40g BSD's glycoactive
> 
> OR
> 
> Shake (non workout day)
> 
> 30g whey, milk
> 
> Dinner
> 
> Could be anything, but normally largest meal of day (meat usually beef, chicken or white fish, prefered carb rice or quinoa or mixed root veg, prefered veg brocolli & cauliflower).
> 
> Supps at dinner
> 
> Zinc, magnesium, B complex, fish oil (if no oily fish earlier or i think omega 6 is high)
> 
> Evening snack & throughout day snacks
> 
> nuts
> 
> fruit
> 
> olives
> 
> dark chocolate 87% cocoa
> 
> a bit of junk
> 
> Drinks
> 
> NOT ENOUGH! a few cups green tea, a few glasses water or squash


----------



## vlb

8:00 2 scoops & whey 2 scoops oats = 40g carbs 40g protein

10:30 200g fish & 125g Rice = 40g carbs 40g protein

11:30 2 scoops whey & 2 scoops oats	= 40g carbs 40g protein

12:00 GYM

13:30 2 scoops whey & 1 scoop Oats = 20g carbs 40g protein

15:30 200g beef & 125g rice = 40g carbs 40g protein

18:30 DINNER = 40g carbs 40g protein

21:00 200g beef & rice cake = 20g carbs 40g protein

2200 2scoops whey = 40g protein

Green beans with all solid meals


----------



## Big Dawg

vlb said:


> 8:00 2 scoops & whey 2 scoops oats = 40g carbs 40g protein
> 
> 10:30 200g fish & 125g Rice = 40g carbs 40g protein
> 
> 11:30 2 scoops whey & 2 scoops oats	= 40g carbs 40g protein
> 
> 12:00 GYM
> 
> 13:30 2 scoops whey & 1 scoop Oats = 20g carbs 40g protein
> 
> 15:30 200g beef & 125g rice = 40g carbs 40g protein
> 
> 18:30 DINNER = 40g carbs 40g protein
> 
> 21:00 200g beef & rice cake = 20g carbs 40g protein
> 
> 2200 2scoops whey = 40g protein
> 
> Green beans with all solid meals


Why don't you count fat?


----------



## natch97

Today was a training day and i eat

9:00am 100g oats, 250ml semi skimmed milk and 60g whey protein shake, 1 tab tribulus, 1 cod liver oil tab, 5 tabs USN BCAA

gym at 10:00am- 12:00am

12:00am 60g whey protein with 5g creatine

12:30 Cornish pasty

1:00 100g cous cous with 50g spinach and 1 slice bacon.

4:00 300g rumb steak, 100g roast pots, handful of carrots, 1 tab tribulus

5:30 1 Big tasty from McD's

11:00pm 1 can beef and veg soup. 2 slices brown bread

1:00am 3 tabs ZMA, 1 tab tribulus, 60g whey protein with 250ml semi skimmed milk

This was a bit of cheat day coz of the pasty and McDonalds


----------



## jason002

Hi...just want to say im new to this..

if anyone can help me a little bit more to improve this diet i would be grateful

my diet is..

breakfast

100g oats

50g blueberries

40g protien shake

3 hours

100g chicken breat

13g olive oil and brocolli/veg

v

3 hours

100g chicken breat

13g Olive oil and vegs

2 hours

100g oats

50g blueberries

40g Protien shake

1 banana

Training and then 2 scoops of protien with 60g of dextrose.

1 hour later

125g salmon and veg.

100g cottage cheese

25g brazil nuts

Is there anyway i can improve this diet?????

I want to really bulk up.. i was thinking about adding brown rice or pasta into this/?

Thank you,

Jason


----------



## a.notherguy

pretty much the following:

1 - 50g oats, 1 banana, 30 protein, spoon peanut butter

2 - tuna sarnie

3 - 50g oats, 30g protein, 200ml milk

4 - tuna sarnie

5 - what ever i feel like cooking but usually a healthy balanced meal

6 - 4 x eggs on toast

if i train after meal 5 i will have 50g dextrose and 40g protein after training followed by some chicken and rice and hour later.


----------



## nothing2fear

Meal 1: 100g Oats & 50g whey protein

Meal 2: 200/250g lean meat with vegetables

Meal 3: 200/250g lean meat with salad & 2 slices of wholemeal bread

Meal 4: Pre workout - 25g whey protein & apple

Meal 5: Post workout - 50g whey prtein & 30g dextrose

Meal 6: As meal 2

Meal 7: 100g of cottage cheese


----------



## sizar

*4am* .. pre workout 2 slice of toast cottage cheese cup of coffee

half 5 train

*7am* 75g oat 2 scoop of whey banana

*10am* .. cup cooked rice ( 200g ) of rice .. 200g chicken breast

*
1pm* cup of rice 200g lean mince beef.

*4pm* 2 scoop of syntha 6 with milk and one apple

*7pm* 2 salmon fillet borocoli or tuna steak and borocoli

*10pm* before bed 2 scoop of cnp pro peptide udo oil or peanut butter


----------



## MissBC

not really suitable since this is in the 'gaining weight' forum but you can have it anyway lol 

1 - 1 scoop nutrasport, 1 scoop oats

2 -1 scoop nutrasport, 100g pineapple

3 - 130g chicken, green vege, 2 tsp olive oil, 60g brown rice or 90g sweet potato

4 - 100g chicken, green vege

5 - 1/2 scoop whey (pre workout) just to take my glut/creatine etc

6 - 1 scoop whey, 100g pineapple (post workout)

7 - 130g chicken, green vege, 2 tsp olive oil


----------



## vlb

AlasTTTair said:


> Why don't you count fat?


not sure mate, i get good fats from the fish i eat, i dont really think about the fat content much....

should i? :beer:


----------



## MissBC

vlb said:


> not sure mate, i get good fats from the fish i eat, i dont really think about the fat content much....
> 
> should i? :beer:


1 gram of fat is 9 cals so yes you should count it!!


----------



## Origin

Just seen this thread, interesting that most people are sticking to a good balanced formula or ratio split.

I think I've found an eating plan that has finally agreed with me.

Meal1: 4 whole eggs, 150ml liquid egg whites, 2-3 bacon rashers

Meal2: 175g ground beef burger, 30g cheese, 15ml mayo, broccoli

Meal3: 130g chicken thigh meat, 15ml walnut oil, green salad

Meal4: same as 3

Train

Meal5: 40g whey, 10ml walnut oil

Meal6: 175g beef burger, 25g cheese, green beans

Meal7: 150g mackeral or salmon, large salad or veggies.

I will follow this high fat/protein diet for 5-6days, at the weekend I switch the ratio's. So instead of 60%Fat 35%protein 5%carbs. It will be 65%carbs 25%protien 10%fats.


----------



## DB

jesus

mmmmm

*9am -*

110g oats + 70g whey

4iu slin

*11am-*

5 eggs, 75g oats, 30g whey

*12*- 2 rice crispy bars, and a snickers

*2pm-* 5 rashers of bacon, 2 eggs in a baguette, short bread

thats it so far

it's ok i start dieting in 2 weeks!


----------



## Magic Torch

Origin said:


> Just seen this thread, interesting that most people are sticking to a good balanced formula or ratio split.
> 
> I think I've found an eating plan that has finally agreed with me.
> 
> Meal1: 4 whole eggs, 150ml liquid egg whites, 2-3 bacon rashers
> 
> Meal2: 175g ground beef burger, 30g cheese, 15ml mayo, broccoli
> 
> Meal3: 130g chicken thigh meat, 15ml walnut oil, green salad
> 
> Meal4: same as 3
> 
> Train
> 
> Meal5: 40g whey, 10ml walnut oil
> 
> Meal6: 175g beef burger, 25g cheese, green beans
> 
> Meal7: 150g mackeral or salmon, large salad or veggies.
> 
> I will follow this high fat/protein diet for 5-6days, at the weekend I switch the ratio's. So instead of 60%Fat 35%protein 5%carbs. It will be 65%carbs 25%protien 10%fats.


Looks decent Kami you must work well on low Carbs!! Are you trying to keep the BF this off season? Do you need to re-qualify or are you in the Brits already?

My diet is fairly strict but I do vary lunch:

1) 6 eggs, 100g oats, 1 scoop protein (blend)

2) 6 eggs, 80g oats, 1 scoop protein

3) Chicken Jacket with Mayo and salad

4) Chicken 250g, Rice 100g, olive oil

5) PWO 2 scoops whey isolate, 2 banana's

6) Turkey and rice or Steak and potatoes or mince and pasta - with veg

7) Mass gainer drink (Oat based with some malto and protein blend) & Cashew nuts


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> jesus
> 
> mmmmm
> 
> *9am -*
> 
> 110g oats + 70g whey
> 
> 4iu slin
> 
> *11am-*
> 
> 5 eggs, 75g oats, 30g whey
> 
> *12*- 2 rice crispy bars, and a snickers
> 
> *2pm-* 5 rashers of bacon, 2 eggs in a baguette, short bread
> 
> thats it so far
> 
> it's ok i start dieting in 2 weeks!


Damn it I have to spread the love I was just about to rep you and leave a quality comment hahaha


----------



## DB

Origin said:


> Just seen this thread, interesting that most people are sticking to a good balanced formula or ratio split.
> 
> I think I've found an eating plan that has finally agreed with me.
> 
> Meal1: 4 whole eggs, 150ml liquid egg whites, 2-3 bacon rashers
> 
> Meal2: 175g ground beef burger, 30g cheese, 15ml mayo, broccoli
> 
> Meal3: 130g chicken thigh meat, 15ml walnut oil, green salad
> 
> Meal4: same as 3
> 
> Train
> 
> Meal5: 40g whey, 10ml walnut oil
> 
> Meal6: 175g beef burger, 25g cheese, green beans
> 
> Meal7: 150g mackeral or salmon, large salad or veggies.
> 
> I will follow this high fat/protein diet for 5-6days, at the weekend I switch the ratio's. So instead of 60%Fat 35%protein 5%carbs. It will be 65%carbs 25%protien 10%fats.


Are you close to the weight limit for classics dude? As I cant imagine it very easy to grow off that diet? There is no carbs except fibrious


----------



## Origin

Alright Jamie!

Yeah I need to requalify, will be doing one of the September shows.

I found this diet a few weeks ago. I was trying to increse my carb intake but as soon as I hit 275-300g carbs p/day the bodyfat was layering on me. So I thought whats the point of feeling **** on little carbs and med fats. I read up on this Anabolic Diet and taylored it to my body type. Strength has gone up, feeling great all the time plus I lost an inch and a half around the old waist line.


----------



## Magic Torch

Origin said:


> ......... plus I lost an inch and a half around the old waist line.


Er WHERE DID YOU HAVE IT TO LOSE?! You make me sick! so what you just bypast a waist now? It must have disappeared!

Damn I was gonna do a sept qualifier...might have to do an August one now :lol:


----------



## Guest

today

9am bacon roll

11.30 syntha 6

13.30 chicken tikka/rice

14.30 tube of smarties

15.35 syntha 6

pwo shake later along with dinner roast beef and all the trimmings


----------



## BillC

Bad day for me as I do 2x12 hour days then 2 x12 hour nights

today is 1st night so up for 24hours +, kids to and from school/nursery plus gym = no sleep for Bill

8am 50g whey +70g porridge oats 150ml milk 120ug clen

9.20 train weights +cardio

11.00 pwo 50g whey 50g waxy + 15g bcaa + 15g glutamine+ large banana

12.15 150g chicken +slice of cheese+ 100g noodles +brocolli

15:10 protein bar + handful cashews

17:00 200g chicken brocolli

20:00 50g whey

23.00 150g chicken + 100g rice+ cheese(love cheese lol)

02.30 protien bar

05.30 50g whey + 75g ground scotch oats +15g walnut oil

07.00 train back biceps + cardio

08.30 50g whey, 50g waxy, 15g bcaa + 15g glutamine

09.30 50g caesin shake + cashews then bed

Ow and I'm currently on a diet lol, these changeover days I use for reload as I'm carb cycling.

Does clen stop you sleeping btw? Not sure wheteher to take it as I go to bed in morning or whether I should wait until I get up at roughly 2pm


----------



## Origin

Magic Torch said:


> Er WHERE DID YOU HAVE IT TO LOSE?! You make me sick! so what you just bypast a waist now? It must have disappeared!
> 
> Damn I was gonna do a sept qualifier...might have to do an August one now :lol:


LOL!!!

Yeah just for your info, I have the good ol fat gene in my family, so I do get chubby in the off season. I actually have to work my ass off to stay in reasonable shape, hence the diet ratio changes! Oh and I'm planning on doing the birmingham qualifier if that helps lol.:laugh:


----------



## kawikid

1/ 1scoop pro pep, 1scoop whey, 50g oats, 20g bran flakes, 2 eggs, 2tblesp udos oil, all blended into a shake

2/ 4-6 whole eggs scrambled, 1 banana

3/ large rump steak or chiken breast. Apple, pear & orange juice blended in a shake

4/ 1scoop pro pep, 1scoop whey, 2tblesp olive oil

Train, during workout, 2scoop build & recover, 1scoop whey

5/ 2mackrel fillets, grapes, cottage cheese, mixed salad leaves.

6/ 1scoop pro pep, 1scoop whey

Snack on almonds and walnuts during the day when i get hungry.


----------



## vlb

MissBC said:


> 1 gram of fat is 9 cals so yes you should count it!!


i am on a bulk at the moment so im happy to consume as many calories as poss, when i decide to cutt i will count them 

:thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Origin

DB said:


> Are you close to the weight limit for classics dude? As I cant imagine it very easy to grow off that diet? There is no carbs except fibrious


Sorry DB, just saw your question this morning.

No not close to the weight limit, can afford to put on another 7lb of muscle.

The eating plan is from the Anabolic Diet (Dr.D.Pasquali). With a carb diet I kept on putting body fat. When I was dieting for comp I found that I actually gained some lean tissue and my strentgh was maintained if not slightly improved in the first 5weeks.

So I figured why not follow a high fat/protein diet in the off season with the majority of calories coming from fat. I do however cycle my carbs, so at the weekend I "carb load" which helps with glycogen storage for training. TBH I look better, have got stronger, leaner, fuller. Like I say its working me mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## DB

fair one dude! If it works it works.. End of!


----------



## Huntingground

1. 6am: Oats and Soya Milk. 2 Whole Eggs. 2 Creatine, Fish Oil, Multi-Vitamin and Glucosamine. Whey Isolate 90%.

2. 9am: 500G Low Fat Yoghurt, 1 banana + 1 other fruit.

3. 11am: 1 tin of fish (usually tuna/salmon).

4. 1pm: Lunch (Egg sandwich, nuts, houmous, cottage cheese etc).

5. 3pm: 1 tin of fish (usually tuna/salmon).

6. 6pm: Dinner (Pasta or Rice with lots of veggies and healthy sauce. Usually includes tuna, quorn etc). 2 creatine.

7. 9pm: Whey Isolate 90%.

Trying to achieve:-

1.) - Fat Loss by lack of carbs.

2.) - Muscle Mass Growth by lots of protein.

I have only been following this diet for a short while though!!


----------



## Nemises

Bump


----------



## Rekless

1. 4 Scrambled Eggs, 2 bits of wholemeal toast

2. 200g Chicken, Brown Rice, BBQ sauce

3. Tuna wholemeal bagutte

4. 200g Chicken, Brown Rice, BBQ sauce

5. Jacket potato, cottage cheese, Superpump

6. BSD Regenerate

7. Spoon of natty peanut butter.


----------



## Virtus

Hovis Granary Bread 1Slice

1 Egg, 5 whites

2 shredded wheat

200 ml Milk

50g Protein Powder

6 Oat Cakes

Tuna in Springwater

200g Chicken

200g Sweet Potato

50g Protein Powder

25g Dextrose

200g Chicken

200g Sweet Potato

1 Whole Meal Bun

300g Tesco V Cottage Cheese

50g Protein Powder

15ml Olive Oil


----------



## big_nige

2 scoops of unflavoured whey

4 boiled eggs

250g of chicken with spinach and tomato puree

tin of makeral in olive oil

tin of tuna in olive oil

whey after w/o

250g of beef with spinach and t/p

casein shake sum p/n butter

aim to get ripped


----------



## glen danbury

dieitng for comp

5am - 3 eggs, 10ml physEQ oil, black coffee

6am train - 15g of carb drink mixed to a 3% solution drunk throughout training

7am - 100g of dried fruit, serving of MM5 all in one

9.30am - rice, chicken, veg

12pm - 25g cashew nuts, serving of hemp protein powder

3pm - 3 eggs, apple

6pm (post second session of activity - i.e HIIT, cardio etc) - potatoes, meat and veg

9pm -200g low fat natural yoghurt, 25g cashew nuts, serving of PhysEQ protein

off season ver simlar apart from larger portions and eat what i want in terms of treats on top


----------



## Jux

What about eating when you're hungry, but eating mostly clean foods.


----------



## KUBA2712

8am:

13 egg whites + 2 granary baps

9am:

2 sccops of reflex whey with low fat milk

1200:

250g chicken breast +100 g of rice and some veg

1pm pre work out

2 scoops of reflex whey + milk

330pm post work out

2 scoops of whey with milk + banana

430pm:

250 chicken breast+rice +some veg

730pm:

quarks low fat cheese

9pm:

2 scoops of whey with water

11pm bedtime shake

2 scoops of whey + milk


----------



## B-GJOE

7am - 45g Peanut Butter 30g Nutrisport 90+

11am - 100g Smoked Salmon, 150g Jumbo prawns, rocket salad

3pm - 160g Cooked chicken breast, 20g Mayo, rocket salad

6:30pm - 6 Whole Eggs

10pm - 200g Cooked Salmon


----------



## dasine

meal 1- 225g blueberries, 80g porridge(uncooked), 6eggwhites 2 whole eggs

preworkout WMS CEE ALCAR 30g whey

postworkout: 60g whey WMS

meal2: 1 chicken breast, 2 slices of granary brad

meal 3: 250g roast beef, 4 slices of granary

meal 4: pasta, sauce, steak or chicken rice and sauce

meal 5: natural yogurt, 60g almonda

meal 6: casein, glutamine peptides


----------



## stevens

meal 1 60g oats bannana and raisins.30g whey

workout

meal2 60g oats,30 g whey,5 g creatine

meal 3 200g chicken.60g wholemeal rice,nandos sauce

meal 4 200g chicken,60g wholemeal rice,green bean.nandos sauce

meal 5 (dinner)steak or fish with veg

cnp protien bar and tablespoon of peanut butter

meal 6 oatmeal bagel 1/3 pot cottage cheese.

whey shake,heaped teaspoon glutimine before bed

1.5 litres of water during the day with fruit and a yogurt in there as a snack.


----------



## Cliff

B|GJOE said:


> 7am - 45g Peanut Butter 30g Nutrisport 90+
> 
> 11am - 100g Smoked Salmon, 150g Jumbo prawns, rocket salad
> 
> 3pm - 160g Cooked chicken breast, 20g Mayo, rocket salad
> 
> 6:30pm - 6 Whole Eggs
> 
> 10pm - 200g Cooked Salmon


Wow.


----------



## Jonsey

8:00am: 100g oats, skimmed milk, spoonful of bran, handful of sultanas, 8 eggs (2 yolks), 1 slice dry wholemeal toast.

11:00am: Tuna shake (my speciality), 2x200g cans of tuna, lime juice, 2 scoops maltodextrin blended or a baked potato.

2:00pm : Pre workout. Tuna shake, whey protein, maltodextrin.

Workout Time - 45.00mins - 75 mins depending on what body part etcc, or cardio , my cardio workouts tend to last about 45 mins to 90 mins

4.30pm: 200g chicken, boiled rice and veg mixed, 2 spoonfuls of sweetcorn or pineapple. Amino acids.

7:00pm: 100g carb drink followed twenty minutes later by whey isolate, whey protein or propeptide (amino acids).

9:00pm: Steak, baked potato and veg.

Before bed: Tuna shake with 1 scoop maltodextrin or if I'm still hungry: Pot noodle, 50g whey isolate and two slices dry wholemeal bread


----------



## B-GJOE

Cliff said:


> Wow.


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

I make up for it on the carb up, man I looove carb ups!


----------



## asmustard

here goes.

meal 1 (6:00am) : 2 scoops of whey cup of porridge oats with water.

meal 2 (10:00am) : 125g mackerel in tomatoe sauce, an apple.

meal 3 (1:00PM) : 170g chicken 70g egg noodles with reggae reggae and yoghurt. piece of fruit.

meal 4 (3:15pm) : 170g chicken 70g egg noodles with salad dressing.

meal 5 (4:30pm) : CNP flapjack bar and a bannana (pre workout).

meal 6 (5:30pm) : protein shake then NO drink 30 mins after.

Workout

meal 7 (7:30pm)

meal 8 (8:00pm) : 170g white fish, beans and carrots.

meal 9 (10:30 pm) : cottage cheese 300g

BED.

Im a hard gainer, but this has worked fairly well for me. however any tweeks are welcomed.


----------



## WRT

Today

Breakfast: 2 cheese sandwiches and ice cream

Dinner: Jacket potato with tuna and cheese

Tea: 2 scoops whey, 100g oats and 2 tbsp olive oil

Fvcks sake, haven't trained either for a month but will be back tomorrow. Suprisingly haven't lost much size but gained some fat. Avi was from a few days ago.


----------



## Nemises

keep them coming!!!

some new ideas.


----------



## Addoctor Magnus

1 - 75g Oats, 50g Whey, 400ml Skimmed Milk, Teaspoon PNB

2 - 75g Couscous, 90g Tuna, Tablespoon EVOO, 2 caps fish oil

3 - 75g Couscous, 90g Tuna, Tablespoon EVOO, 2 caps fish oil

PreWO - 25g Whey, 40g MDX, 5g BCAA

PWO - 50g Whey, 80g MDX, 5g BCAA

PWO+1 - 200g lean meat, 100g couscous/pasta/rice/potato, as much veg as I want, Tablespoon EVOO

Bed - 250g Quark, Tablespoon PNB, 2 caps fish oil

Macro split of 30p / 50c / 20f

Calories 3200

Non-workout day: PhD flapjack in place of PreWO and PWO meals


----------



## steve bridgend

Meal 1 100g oats 300 ml milk 2 whole eggs and 3 egg whites

Meal 2 Wholemeal wrap 200g chicken salsa sugar free yogurt or piece of fruit

Meal 3 same as above

Meal 4 same as above. As I'm in work and it's easier

Meal 5 250g grams of chicken or mince with 100g basmati rice or wholegrain spageti usualy half a jar of low fat low sugar pasta or curry sauce

Meal 6 100g oats 2 scoops whey table spoon peanut 300 ml milk in a shaker

Meal 7 can of tuna or salmon olive oil if tuna and table spoon pb

Bed

On training day I'd have an additional whey and banana pwo is this a decent diet


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Mines always different depending on hours im at uni lol but i'll throw in yesterdays

07:00 --- Bowl of oats with whey, 5 eggs scrambled, pint of milk.

15:00 --- 2 tins tuna, banana, shake, PB on toast

21:00 --- 2 tomatos, some rice, 2 chicken breasts, sweetcorn, evoo all chopped together into a salady thing

2:00 --- Shake before bed

My diet is absolutely sh!t atm to much work!


----------



## SteamRod

7.00- 100g oats 7 eggs

10.30- egg white ceasian blend and peanut butter

1.00- tin of mackeral big slice of home made bread.

4.00- ceasian egg white blend

6.00- 150g potatoes and chicken and veg

10.00- ceasian and egg white blend in milk fish oil when I get it.

salmon once a week foods change a little macros dont. 150g of CHO PPWO meal.

not as strict as I am bulking right now.


----------



## Fountain

1. 150g porridge oats with skimmed milk, 5 egg whites, 1 yolk

2. 250g chicken breast with salad

3. 100g oats +35g whey an hr before workout.

4. 250g chicken breast with 2 wholemeal pittas

5. 200g tuna with salad

6. 35g whey with 500ml semi skimmed milk

7. 200g cottage cheese + 20g PB

Trying to bulk as lean as possible keeping my carbs in the morning, and around workouts


----------



## flinty90

ok

Meal 1 80 grams shredded wheat 200 ml milk

Meal 2 35 gram extreme whey

meal 3 3 egg omellette 30 gram cheese 3 rashers grilled bacon

meal 4 1 banana 35 gram whey protein

Meal 5 200 gram chicken breast , loads of brussels and broccoli

meal 6 35 gram whey protein 1 tablespoon penut butter

about 6 litres of water per day

Sorry forgot to add im dropping weight om this diet not bulking lol !!! just realised it was in gaining weight section !!!


----------



## Inoshishi

My diet is something like the following - bulking up at the moment:

Morning - 80g oatmeal, 250ml milk, raisins, banana , peanut butter and whey shake

Lunch - 5 whole eggs scrambled on some toast, sometimes with cheese.

Afternoon - Chicken breast sandwich / Sweet potato, chicken and veggies

Dinner - Pasta w/ chicken or tuna or Chicken, Rice and veggies or Chicken sandwich or Sushi restaurant

Evening - pint of milk with whey

And tend to have couple of snacks here and there like fruits.

Been working well so far, weight is going up!


----------



## Squirrel

Eat what I want, when I want, be it grilled chicken & veg or a couple of Big Macs with a thick shake. Never count calories, never work out macros, eat when I'm hungry, drink when I'm dry. Have no intention of ever competing & train because I enjoy it, in my 50th year and look better than 95% of others of any age I see at the gyms I train in & that's good enough for me.


----------



## m333ega

Meal one 6 scrambled eggs+ protien shake wil peanutbutter

Meal two 200g beef meatballs and chicken breast

Meal three protien shake with peanutbutter

Meal four 200g of beef meatballs with chicken breast (200g)

Meal five protien shake after training.

Meal six chicken/steak with veg

And about 7 liters of water aday


----------



## Rottee

Meal 1 100g oats, 300ml of milk 1 banana and 50g protein

10g L-glutamine & 20g Cashew and almonds mixed, Tsp of peanut butter

Meal 2 100g of cooked chicken 2 wholemeal wraps with salad cream 1 apple 20g cashew & almonds mixed

Meal 3 1 tin of tuna 150g rice with salad cream 1 banana 3 oat cakes & 50g quark 20g cashew & almonds mixed

Meal 4 1 tin of tuna 150 rice with salad cream 1 banana 3 oat cakes & 50g quark 20g cashew & almonds mixed

Meal 5- (pre workout) 50g oats 50g whey 1.5 scoops of Jackd & 3 BCAA+

TRAIN

Meal 6- (pwo) 50g whey 10g L-glutamine 50g maltodextrin & 3 BCAA+

Meal 7- (ppwo) 200g of lean steak or 200g of salmon 200g brown basmati rice & mixed fiberous veg

Meal 8- (pre bed) 50g protein 10g L-glutamine 20g cashew & almonds mixed


----------



## Rob111

Today's diet

Meal1 Mass attack evo shake

Meal2 100g wholemeal pasta, 4 boiled eggs

Meal3 Large chicken breast, salad, 3 slices low GI bread

Meal4 Mass attack evo shake

Train

Meal5 Mass attack evo shake, banana

Meal6 200g chicken, new pots, salad

Meal7 Mass attack evo shake

Meal8 250g quark, 50g cashews


----------



## Barker

ATM i havent got any whey but this is what itll look like when it finally bloody arrives (hopefully tomorrow)

1 - 5 scrambled eggs + wholemeal toast + shake with water + banana soon after if we have any

2 - Chicken triple sandwhich

3 - tuna sandwhich -----work out-----

4 - Shake with water

5 - 200g chicken with rice and peas

6 - 200g chicken with rice and peas

7 - cheese on toast + shake with milk and peanut butter

and pehaps the odd chocolate biscuit here and there :lol:


----------



## Nemises

bump.


----------



## Inapsine

8.00am Whey protein 25g protein

9.00am 6 egg whites, 75g oats, milk

11.00am 125g chicken breast

1.00pm 500g sweet potato/100g brown pasta, tuna/chicken

3.00pm 125g chicken

4.00 pm workout

5.15pm 2 scoops whey, 100g oats, something crap and high calorie

6.30pm chicken and brown rice

8.30pm litre of soya milk/chicken

10.30pm 500g natural fat free yoghurt/ quark

supps - monster pump pre workout, 4 omegas, maxiraw mass blitz, matrix nutrition whey protein


----------

